# Home made Wine filter



## SB Ranch (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Buon Vino Super Jet Filter and it works great but the tiny bit of leaking sort of irritates me. I've seen other filters offerd in Canada, Europe and Austrailia which are contained. Some use pads and some use a canister type.



First question is has anyone used one of these?






Second, has anyone made their own and it works?


I'm keeping the one I have, just inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2007)

I use the gravity filter which is slow but very cheap and does a good job.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Aug 16, 2007)

gravity filter here too......remember......be patient


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a gravity filter and love it. You have to be patient and of course use well-racked wines with it.


----------



## Dean (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a couple of frame filters (super-jet and mini-jet), and I find they work just awesome, but yes, frame based filters leak. There are also much bigger frame based filters that you can build, but those will leak too. There is a great article on cartridge filters in the August/September issue of winemaker magazine. When I get my new Enolmatic bottle filler, I'll probably also get the cartridge filter attachment at that time. There are a few wines that I make that I'd like to sterile filter so that I can keep some residual sweetness in them without having to worry about refermentation.


----------

